# Setup to try new juices



## andro (27/9/14)

this is been perfect for me. If i need to try new juice. And is just a wash away ro try a new one . Normal cyclone not bf. What do you guys use ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

I use this for testing, think it's a Chinese knock-off of the Cyclone (can't remember but think its called "Scar"). When in a hurry, I just dry burn and drip onto my RM2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (27/9/14)

Somewhat jealous of the cyclones, but mine does the job well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ConradS (27/9/14)

What do u think of the hh.357 cisco spec? Been thinking of importing a few, but pricey! http://www.avidvaper.com/products/HH.357-Cisco-Spec-Hybrid-510-Atomizer.html


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

Necris said:


> Somewhat jealous of the cyclones, but mine does the job well.



That exact same RDA was my longtime tester, until it fell apart.


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

andro said:


> View attachment 12057
> 
> this is been perfect for me. If i need to try new juice. And is just a wash away ro try a new one . Normal cyclone not bf. What do you guys use ?



Hey that's nice!

What battery/mod is that?



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## andro (27/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey that's nice!
> 
> What battery/mod is that?
> 
> ...


Semovar v3 from svoemesto .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

Very nice looking thing that 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/9/14)

Use a 3D Dripper for testing juices but nowadays I feel that nothing tastes as good as in the Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

